# MAC vs L'oreal infallible



## Dina Aldesouky (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey there,
I am currently using Mac NC25-NC30 foundation and would like to give l'oreal infillable pro-glow a go. Anyone using both can tell me their shade in L'oreal ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 26, 2016)

NC25-30 in which MAC foundations?


----------



## LeeMayhem (Jun 6, 2017)

Dina Aldesouky said:


> Hey there,
> I am currently using Mac NC25-NC30 foundation and would like to give l'oreal infillable pro-glow a go. Anyone using both can tell me their shade in L'oreal ?
> Thanks in advance



this website is pretty cool, it tells you what other foundations match the one you use now

http://matchmymakeup.com/


----------

